# Taylor Made DNP



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys

Anybody running the Taylor Made DNP?

I have been on 400mg for 7 days now, only sides really are insomnia and yellow urine even after lots of water. No real heat or sweating issues?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

7 days of 400mg.... no sweats means its bunk or very severely under-dosed like all DNP around these days. Labs are too scared of some irresponsible moron teenager getting hold of it and ODing.... so if they dose there tabs at like 50mg and say is 250mg its safer and makes them more money.

DNP has gone to s**t since yellow magic disappeared. I was taking what was meant to be 750mg of the last stuff I had... barely broke a sweat. 250mg of yellow magic had you sweating like a fat kid in a sweet shop


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

This is dissapointing

I bought I a pack of tm dnp the other day for my November cut


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am using it and it is definitely dosed lower than other brands I have used in the past. I am not saying it is under dosed since other brands may have been overdosed but with Taylor Made I am using 800mg/d and the heat is easily bearable. Previous experiments with DrMusclepharma I tried 750mg and it was too much.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

That's disappointing but there oils seem 2 be g2g from what members have said


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im using now and have been on / off for just over 2.5 weeks.... I had some yellow magic and some BRL to use up so used those first and slowly introduced TM dnp into the mix. Ive been TM only since Saturday so theres very little residual DNP from the other brands in me. I always split doses into AM and PM

I started on 400mg on Sat, sun and monday - Not as potent as yellow magic 250mg, but constant sweats, increased Heart rate (Fit bit monitor)

Tuesday I ran at 600mg, and instead of spacing evenly I took 2 before bed, at 3am it was like I had wet the bed... window open and fan on and was still drenched

Wednesday I ran at 400mg due to work comittments and again noticed heavy sweating, higher heart rate and sweated like a pig in the gym!

I think they are legit, just need around 500mg of TM to equal 250 of yellow magic. As we have already discussed steve, would be nice if TM placed batch numbers on their products.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> That's disappointing but there oils seem 2 be g2g from what members have said


 The DNP is g2g it works for sure. We are just saying it is not dosed as high as other brands (which may be overdosed).


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Im using now and have been on / off for just over 2.5 weeks.... I had some yellow magic and some BRL to use up so used those first and slowly introduced TM dnp into the mix. Ive been TM only since Saturday so theres very little residual DNP from the other brands in me. I always split doses into AM and PM
> 
> I started on 400mg on Sat, sun and monday - Not as potent as yellow magic 250mg, but constant sweats, increased Heart rate (Fit bit monitor)
> 
> ...


 Cheers for your input mate. I have been on 600mg for the past two days now and i really am not getting anything at all, yesterday i was 'warm' but it was a warm day. I might pop an email across to them, see if they come in different batches?? If its working for you but not for me there must be something like that.

Ste


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

steve89 said:


> Cheers for your input mate. I have been on 600mg for the past two days now and i really am not getting anything at all, yesterday i was 'warm' but it was a warm day. I might pop an email across to them, see if they come in different batches?? If its working for you but not for me there must be something like that.
> 
> Ste


 Ste, are you noticing any difference on the scales?

In my case I did not really feel the heat for the first week but still lost 3lb.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> Ste, are you noticing any difference on the scales?
> 
> In my case I did not really feel the heat for the first week but still lost 3lb.


 Not really, ive dropped 4lb but ive not eaten a carb in 9 days, very very strict since starting so i expect to drop this anyway?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> This is dissapointing
> 
> I bought I a pack of tm dnp the other day for my November cut


 Would be interested to hear your review then, I have seen many conflicting opinions as far as the DNP is concerned.

IMO though it is like when people complain about Sopharma clen being 'weak' when in actual fact it is simply properly dosed, that chinese stuff you have been taking is probably around 70mcg a tab instead of 40...... it's that cheap to make. I would assume considering the quality of their oils (not the vials) that this could also be the case.

I might be wrong though, as I would never touch the stuff.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Would be interested to hear your review then, I have seen many conflicting opinions as far as the DNP is concerned.
> 
> IMO though it is like when people complain about Sopharma clen being 'weak' when in actual fact it is simply properly dosed, that chinese stuff you have been taking is probably around 70mcg a tab instead of 40...... it's that cheap to make. I would assume considering the quality of their oils (not the vials) that this could also be the case.
> 
> I might be wrong though, as I would never touch the stuff.


 I'll start a seperate log when I use it

Quite enjoying this dear diary malarkey


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> I'll start a seperate log when I use it
> 
> Quite enjoying this dear diary malarkey


 I do too when I don't tear my abdomen open. lol

Ill start a new one for GVT next week, started today already.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

If you can get your hands on Crystilized DNP, in yellow caps, strong as Jeff Capes


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> The only overdosed one was dhacks. If its not on par with other brands after that it's a poor show and overpriced and will no doubt have a few clueless people think all brand doses are similar and jump straight into the dosage they thought they had with TM


 Show them that video @Steve89 - he made a vid where he weighed 10 different caps, and they varied from 300mg to 400mg+, obviously including the cap weight which is 100mg. You would expect consistent dosing and all caps to weight the same +/- 10mg


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Show them that video @Steve89 - he made a vid where he weighed 10 different caps, and they varied from 300mg to 400mg+, obviously including the cap weight which is 100mg. You would expect consistent dosing and all caps to weight the same +/- 10mg


 I wanna see this video as well. Im gonna weight mine as well. I got a fresh pack which I recieved a couple of week ago. What I'll do is weigh 10 of them and see if they are much different. If they are 25% out it's not right. 10% would be acceptable to me. I'll post up once I'm done. I think +/- 10mg is unrealistic. If we assume the caps weight 400mg on average you are only giving them 2.5% tolerance. I'd need to check buy I don't even think pharma has that.

edit: weights: 0.407, 0.412, *0.382*, 0.416, 0.404, 0.408, *0.417*, 0.401, 0.405, 0.417 all in g. The difference between the biggest and the smallest is about 0.035g which is just within my 10% value if I could be bothered to take the mean.

I now have yellow hands :rage: . But I reckon steve has a bag packet or something.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> That's not really an accurate measure
> 
> 1) cap sizes differ
> 
> ...


 From the same batch, all supplied by TM.

1) same cap size

2) Same batch so doesnt matter

3) as above


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Just took it off my phone, this is Steve89 testing........

View attachment IMG_1326.mov


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Madoxx said:


> Just took it off my phone, this is Steve89 testing........
> 
> View attachment 132274


 Those are some cheap fu**ing scales.........


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

My last day today on this DNP. I have ran 800mg for the last 4 days, heat has started to creep up. There certainly is DNP there, but drastically underdosed in my opinion. I have been in touch with the guys at TM and thwy claim that this has to be a bad batch which could be the case to be fair. Just unfortunate for me, go away in a few days but the worse thing has not having a single drink during the Euros!!

I have around 9 caps that i am going to send to tm to test. They say that they will refund me if they do not test right.

Steve


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

steve89 said:


> My last day today on this DNP. I have ran 800mg for the last 4 days, heat has started to creep up. There certainly is DNP there, but drastically underdosed in my opinion. I have been in touch with the guys at TM and thwy claim that this has to be a bad batch which could be the case to be fair. Just unfortunate for me, go away in a few days but the worse thing has not having a single drink during the Euros!!
> 
> I have around 9 caps that i am going to send to tm to test. They say that they will refund me if they do not test right.
> 
> Steve


 Let us know the result of the testing and if you get your money back!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

steve89 said:


> My last day today on this DNP. I have ran 800mg for the last 4 days, heat has started to creep up. There certainly is DNP there, but drastically underdosed in my opinion. I have been in touch with the guys at TM and thwy claim that this has to be a bad batch which could be the case to be fair. Just unfortunate for me, go away in a few days but the worse thing has not having a single drink during the Euros!!
> 
> I have around 9 caps that i am going to send to tm to test. They say that they will refund me if they do not test right.
> 
> Steve


 Why have you continued to use it if you had no sides? I reckon you have about as much chance of a refund as I do off winning Mr O. I have no idea how anyone is going to test DNP unless they send it to a lab. But at best you have said they don't work, weighed them (finding them to be wrong) and yet continue to use them. Each to their own - but it seems odd.

Have a nice time on your holiday.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

sammym said:


> Why have you continued to use it if you had no sides? I reckon you have about as much chance of a refund as I do off winning Mr O. I have no idea how anyone is going to test DNP unless they send it to a lab. But at best you have said they don't work, weighed them (finding them to be wrong) and yet continue to use them. Each to their own - but it seems odd.
> 
> Have a nice time on your holiday.


 I was getting the slightest of sides, insomnia, yellow urine etc So i upped the dosage and as i said i started to feel the heat. 800mg felt like 125mg Yellow Magic, or one BRL capsule.

He said he is going to run the caps himself see how he reacts? Not too sure why this is needed cosidering i have told him that there is 5 of us running this and we are all saying the same thing. Im going to get in the post later anyway.

I read good things about their other orals and injectable so even a credit note would be suffice as i am sure i will use them. I can imagine it being tough getting a new lab off the ground with the likes of these Forums.

Ste


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

steve89 said:


> I was getting the slightest of sides, insomnia, yellow urine etc So i upped the dosage and as i said i started to feel the heat. 800mg felt like 125mg Yellow Magic, or one BRL capsule.
> 
> He said he is going to run the caps himself see how he reacts? Not too sure why this is needed cosidering i have told him that there is 5 of us running this and we are all saying the same thing. Im going to get in the post later anyway.
> 
> ...


 What was the outcome

Did he 'test' the dnp you sent back, what was the verdict?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> What was the outcome
> 
> Did he 'test' the dnp you sent back, what was the verdict?


 To be honest ive not even sent it yet, ill get it sent today. Ive seen what they have posted on the home page of their website. Proper way to keep customers happy and its nice to see they are bringing out a 'newer more potent' DNP. Most probably DNP dosed at 200mg and not 20mg. He told my mate he would give us a refund but never buy anything from him again, since then he has not heard from him, probable because my mate is a 'village idiot' and 'compulsive liar'.

Ste


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Hacks DNP was not overdosed.... DNP has been around long before DHacks and if dosed correctly... 500mg will have you pissing sweat... literally need to change the sheets every night.

All the stuff available now is severely underdosed... 1) to make more money and 2) to maybe help prevent the odd fu**ing moron school kid getting hold of it and overdosing.

The last two brands I have tried I have been on 750mg and barely broke a mild sweat even after stuffing myself full of carbs. By my estimations 750mg of whats easily available now is actually only about 150-200mg. Raw DNP is cheap as fu**ing chips.. its very cheeky they are underdosing it so much these days.

So until one of the labs stops ripping customers off you will struggle to find correctly dosed DNP.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> Hacks DNP was not overdosed.... DNP has been around long before DHacks and if dosed correctly... 500mg will have you pissing sweat... literally need to change the sheets every night.
> 
> All the stuff available now is severely underdosed... 1) to make more money and 2)* to maybe help prevent the odd fu**ing moron school kid getting hold of it and overdosing.*
> 
> ...


 this is a double edged sword though as reading this many will think "ah well all DNP is underdosed, ill pop 4x what dave did as his X lab DNP was severely underdosed"

they then end up boiling their innards because their stuff is accurate

this is the same way most junkies end up dying, theyre use to buying 30% pure heroin (for arguments sake) then they start buying from someone else who sells 50% and they pin their usual amount and end up overdosing

these pushers shouldnt fvck about with compounds that can kill you if dosed wrong

imagine if they did this sh1t with insulin, youd really be spinning the barrel by driving to the gym with only a certain amount of carbs


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

swole troll said:


> this is a double edged sword though as reading this many will think "ah well all DNP is underdosed, ill pop 4x what dave did as his X lab DNP was severely underdosed"
> 
> they then end up boiling their innards because their stuff is accurate
> 
> ...


 I know what you are saying... but the dickheads who are highest risk of ODing are the morons that dont even know what DNP is..... (silly teenagers etc) so even if they start on 750mg per day its only the equivalent of say 200mg for arguments sake, and would have to start taking 3 times this to potentially get into trouble.... these idiots probably have neither the inclination to take over 9 caps per day or the money to afford that amount 

I wish they would stop under-dosing though as I cant afford to be taking 9 caps per day!! one pack would last less than a week haha!

I am very interested to see what this "new" taylormade DNP is going to be like... anyone tried any yet? I could tell you within 3 days if its dosed properly.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

like ive posted on here a few times now i got some TM DNP come in the other day and im just hoping its the newer stuff

whats sh1t is you have to blast through a load of it before being able to assess whether or not its worth it to you but equally it would be prudent to titrate up to the dose 
you wouldnt just go in and take 5 caps because you thought it was under dosed, or at least i wouldnt, id start with 1 then 1 the next day also, then maybe up to 2 and so on

and if it takes you 6 caps to get the desired effect then by the time youve safely gotten up to that dose youve used a bucket load of the caps and youre going to have problems getting a refund or exchange for the new improved TM dnp

ill just take it in september - october and make my own judgement but im certainly going into it sceptical now im seeing all these reviews


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

swole troll said:


> like ive posted on here a few times now i got some TM DNP come in the other day and im just hoping its the newer stuff
> 
> whats sh1t is you have to blast through a load of it before being able to assess whether or not its worth it to you but equally it would be prudent to titrate up to the dose
> you wouldnt just go in and take 5 caps because you thought it was under dosed, or at least i wouldnt, id start with 1 then 1 the next day also, then maybe up to 2 and so on
> ...


 It would be very easy to test... if its actually 250mg or close to that you could take 1 or 2 caps per day and within 3 days you will bloody know if its dosed correctly. You will be pissing sweat!

As for the guy complaining and then ordering more or whatever.... if its one of the only few easily available sources this is somewhat understandable. For example if you could only get really s**t Test E you would have to make the most out of that s**t Test E if you were insistent on using Test E and there was nothing else availabe.... does that make sense?? haha!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@funkdocta makes perfect sense

and thats a good call with the DNP, i've never ran it before so making a log on the stuff

i really hope it does do the trick otherwise be an uneventful log

also im not too put out either way, costs next to nothing

going back to the point we touched on above its worrying hes bringing out a stronger one as you imagine that someone uses old dnp from a month or so ago and gets decent results at 5-6-7 caps and then decides hell go with some more and orders in the 'new improved' dnp and goes with his previous effective dosing...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

swole troll said:


> @funkdocta makes perfect sense
> 
> and thats a good call with the DNP, i've never ran it before so making a log on the stuff
> 
> ...


 as long as customers are made aware it stronger/correctly dosed thats all that can be done.... i for one would prefer proper DNP than continuing to use shite underdosed stuff.

idiots are idiots, we cant let them hold us back


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> like ive posted on here a few times now i got some TM DNP come in the other day and im just hoping its the newer stuff
> 
> whats sh1t is you have to blast through a load of it before being able to assess whether or not its worth it to you but equally it would be prudent to titrate up to the dose
> you wouldnt just go in and take 5 caps because you thought it was under dosed, or at least i wouldnt, id start with 1 then 1 the next day also, then maybe up to 2 and so on
> ...


 That would have been my pal he would have been referring too. We were all about 10 days into a cycle, up to 800mg a day and started to get slight sides. Would you carry on for the next 4 days or stop? We had taken the time out to run the course, no drink during the Euros, of course you would carry on. However its taken "800mg" to get slight sides, it doesnt matter if we carried on or not. Between the group of us running it we got 9 caps together to send to "test". The test is him running it for a couple of days, so basically us 5 taking it (with hardly any sides and ran DNP for 4 years of so) have to take his word for it if he says hes tested it and it is fine.

Ste


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

steve89 said:


> That would have been my pal he would have been referring too. We were all about 10 days into a cycle, up to 800mg a day and started to get slight sides. Would you carry on for the next 4 days or stop? We had taken the time out to run the course, no drink during the Euros, of course you would carry on. However its taken "800mg" to get slight sides, it doesnt matter if we carried on or not. Between the group of us running it we got 9 caps together to send to "test". The test is him running it for a couple of days, so basically us 5 taking it (with hardly any sides and ran DNP for 4 years of so) have to take his word for it if he says hes tested it and it is fine.
> 
> Ste


 yes i agree

only if id gotten 0 sides would i have discontinued use

the fact you got some makes it completely understandable that you persevered in order to see what was the effective dose by which point youve used so much that a return is out the question

its sh1tty news and i really dont know what to do with the batch ive got in that case

so basically using it at the slightly effective dose how much would standard TM DNP pack last for a half decent cycle, one to two weeks?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> yes i agree
> 
> only if id gotten 0 sides would i have discontinued use
> 
> ...


 You may be lucky enough to have received some of the new batch. The only problem is working it out if you have. If i was to receive another pack from them i wouldnt know what dosage to go for. Do i start on 400mg for 7 days and waste my time, do i start on 800mg and end up cooking myself. It is a risky drug to use, especially not knowing if they are dosed accuratley. From what i have seen there other products get good reviews, maybe the DNP will catch up?

In the past i have used Yellow Magic, BRL and Crystal Heat. The Yellow Magic came in 125mg tabs, i could not do more than 250mg. On this 800mg TM i hardly broke a sweat in the night after a pizza for tea.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

steve89 said:


> You may be lucky enough to have received some of the new batch. The only problem is working it out if you have. If i was to receive another pack from them i wouldnt know what dosage to go for. Do i start on 400mg for 7 days and waste my time, do i start on 800mg and end up cooking myself. It is a risky drug to use, especially not knowing if they are dosed accuratley. From what i have seen there other products get good reviews, maybe the DNP will catch up?
> 
> In the past i have used Yellow Magic, BRL and Crystal Heat. The Yellow Magic came in 125mg tabs, i could not do more than 250mg. On this 800mg TM i hardly broke a sweat in the night after a pizza for tea.


 er on the side of caution mate, id rather lose a few quid than my life or burn a great hole in my leg like that recent story

i cant complain about any of their gear personally (ive used a lot of it) so yes id be surprised if it didnt catch up

mine arrived about 7 days ago so i duno maybe i will be lucky


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

swole troll said:


> ill PM you the email i was sent as im not sure about copy and pasting publicly, i cant see why its a problem but im sure i saw someone get scorned for it in the past


 Can you PM me also please? He may be claiming the email is off me..............

Im using it now @ 800mg per day. At £1 a cap thats £4 a day. I chose not to send mine back as funkdocta said above. Underdosed DNP ran at a higher dose is better than no DNP, I have new DNP arriving tomorrow from a different source.

Ive read 5 users from the forum dislike the dosing on TM DNP



Maddoxx - Running at 800mg, few lbs lost per week


Matt2 - Ran at 800mg and claims its underdosed


Steve89 - Ran at 800mg and very mild sides


Vegmusclez - Ran at 400-600 for 4 weeks and lost 9lbs


Nara - has posted in a log about how "s**t TM DNP is" (His words)


UlsterRugby saw good results on 400mg a week, the only other positive posts on it have been from Sammym yet he hasnt run TM's DNP


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Madoxx said:


> Can you PM me also please? He may be claiming the email is off me..............
> 
> Im using it now @ 800mg per day. At £1 a cap thats £4 a day. I chose not to send mine back as funkdocta said above. Underdosed DNP ran at a higher dose is better than no DNP, I have new DNP arriving tomorrow from a different source.
> 
> ...


 ill give feedback around september - october on how i get on with it


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

steve89 said:


> You may be lucky enough to have received some of the new batch. The only problem is working it out if you have. If i was to receive another pack from them i wouldnt know what dosage to go for. Do i start on 400mg for 7 days and waste my time, do i start on 800mg and end up cooking myself. It is a risky drug to use, especially not knowing if they are dosed accuratley. From what i have seen there other products get good reviews, maybe the DNP will catch up?
> 
> In the past i have used Yellow Magic, BRL and Crystal Heat. The Yellow Magic came in 125mg tabs, i could not do more than 250mg. On this 800mg TM i hardly broke a sweat in the night after a pizza for tea.


 If you get some of the "new" DNP then treat it as being dosed correctly. So 400mg per day... by day 3/4 if you aren't pissing sweat (especially after carbs) then its still underdosed.

One thing to take into consideration is that suppliers are getting s**t raws that have been cut with something. DNP raws are really fu**ing cheap though... we are talking 1 pence per gram cheap or less. So there is no reason to under dose other than to rinse customers or try keep that one random idiot in a million from overdosing.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

swole troll said:


> done
> 
> ill give feedback around september - october on how i get on with it


 Cant be arsed waiting that long you pain!! I will have to try get some of the "new" stuff and test it myself


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> Cant be arsed waiting that long you pain!! I will have to try get some of the "new" stuff and test it myself


 Might have aged like a fine wine by then and end up being super strength


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Might have aged like a fine wine by then and end up being super strength


 haha unfortunately DNP degrades over time in my experience! Make sure you keep them air tight if you arent using them yet.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> haha unfortunately DNP degrades over time in my experience! Make sure you keep them air tight if you arent using them yet.


 DNP is stable can be degraded by exposure to UV... so keep them in the dark.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> DNP is stable can be degraded by exposure to UV... so keep them in the dark.


 I am just going on my own anecdotal evidence... I have a few times been left with half a tub of DNP left after a blast only for it to be weaker when i next use it. Usually a few months just sat in a tub. Not much weaker mind. No science behind this just my experience with it.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> I am just going on my own anecdotal evidence... I have a few times been left with half a tub of DNP left after a blast only for it to be weaker when i next use it. Usually a few months just sat in a tub. Not much weaker mind. No science behind this just my experience with it.


 Well, my comment is backed up by research... 

Kearney, P.C., and D. D. Kaufman (eds.) Herbicides: Chemistry, Degredation and Mode of Action. Volumes 1 and 2. 2nd ed. New York: Marcel Dekker, Inc., 1975., p. 677


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Can you PM me also please? He may be claiming the email is off me..............
> 
> Im using it now @ 800mg per day. At £1 a cap thats £4 a day. I chose not to send mine back as funkdocta said above. Underdosed DNP ran at a higher dose is better than no DNP, I have new DNP arriving tomorrow from a different source.
> 
> ...


 If you are going to say something in relation to me please tag me. I ran it for a week and got hot and sweaty. That's my test if DNP is any good or not.

I'm not sure what your problem is with all this. You brought a product, you didn't think it was great, you said it was working just not as well you hoped and continued using it. You have already said you have a new product - so just run that, if it's better review it and say so.

I only got involved at all because "yeah its working just not as well as I'd hoped, any chance of a discount" turned into "it's completely bunk, it's unsafe and people should avoid all products". Which is a categorical lie isn't it - when you are asking to buy more. You got upset because the owner chinned you off and didn't want to play your games. You can run to a moderator again, but how about being a man and telling the truth. Like in the PM you sent me denying it was you, then changing your mind when I pointed out I'd read some things... I've also seen the cringeworthy email of you apologising and offering to remove stuff. Although I'm sure you will claim thats not you as well I'm sure.

I really couldn't give a s**t where people buy there DNP. But using your own list it's 4-3 to people who said the product was good (which is awful). As far as I'm concerned I go for the cheapest source that I trust enough to buy from. I was recommending people buy dimensions yesterday until I realised they didn't make it. I don't even know if the DNP you or the OP have is any good - nor do I care. Enjoy the new stuff you have. But please do not drag me into this again as I'm bored of it now. I shall let others contact the lab if they can be bothered - and you can keep chatting bubbles, but I'm out.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

sammym said:


> If you are going to say something in relation to me please tag me. I ran it for a week and got hot and sweaty. That's my test if DNP is any good or not.


 Likewise - ive seen your little digs, you didnt run this Batch of DNP, wasnt yours all blue caps according to your log? dosed at 100mg?



sammym said:


> I'm not sure what your problem is with all this. You brought a product, you didn't think it was great, you said it was working just not as well you hoped and continued using it. You have already said you have a new product - so just run that, if it's better review it and say so.


 Its a thread regarding TM DNP and asking peoples opinions - ive stated my opinon, is this an issue? You going to white knight every thread from Taylor made?



sammym said:


> I only got involved at all because "yeah its working just not as well as I'd hoped, any chance of a discount" turned into "it's completely bunk, it's unsafe and people should avoid all products". Which is a categorical lie isn't it - when you are asking to buy more.


 As ive said before, I didnt ask for a discount. In fact here is what I wrote to him, im sure you will have a different version of the email. At no point have I claimed its unsafe and people should avoid all products.

Afternoon,

Just to keep you in the loop, ive decided that these DNP arent bunk, I think they are just underdosed. Ive been on 600mg for 5 days now and im sweating a bit more. These at 600mg show 50% of the sides that I recieved when I ran D hacks DNP @ 250mg. So must be underdosed

I wont be sending my spare pack back as its no long spare, im using 3 caps a day so a packet is about a weeks supply.

All the best

Thanks



sammym said:


> when you are asking to buy more.


 Heres the email;

Is it different powder to your current tabs? Or is it the same powder just twice the quantity? Without wanting to offend, 200mg of your current powder seems crap.

Price on this new 400mg stuff?



sammym said:


> I was recommending people buy dimensions yesterday until I realised they didn't make it. I don't even know if the DNP you or the OP have is any good - nor do I care


 Yeah I saw, youve ran a weeks DNP in your life and seem to be a bit of a guru lately.



sammym said:


> You can run to a moderator again


 Carry on calling me a liar and I shall. In the meantime crack on defending a product you havent used!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

sammym said:


> Respectfully - give me permission and we can post the whole of the email conversation rather than your snippets. And I've ran enough DNP to know if there is DNP in it or not. Either way as I've said I'm bored. Your behaviour (and remember I've actually seen it) has caused a supplier not only to ban you from ordering but also to publicly denounce you. It's unheard off. Keep on believing that it's okay to act like that mate.


 Ill do it for you, mine are blue, his are red....... Read from the bottom up. Clearly this shows me as a compulsive liar. I would like to know if your emails match the content! and if not im happy to provide a screenshot of my inbox rather than copy and paste the text.

It's not "proper" it's just dried in a certain way to the point where it's gangrenous unless stabilised. There is no need to do that at 200mg.

Is there any option for 200mg of this proper stuff?

I didn't make it past a week. But... And I mean this. The only reason I'm even contemplating selling you this is because you have explained your experienced with it. It's unbelievably strong. It was specifically designed for someone who is competing at a national level and who weights upwards of 110kg lean. It's no joke.

At 30 for xxxx it works out far cheaper than running 3 a day of the current stuff. Currently its costing me £21 a week haha!
Ill get back to you but seems promising. How many days did you run the 400mg for? It usually compounds to max dose around day 5-6

How about this. I sell you a pack. If you are not impressed after 5 tabs you send the rest back and I give you a full pack and a refund? They are not cheap though. As I've alluded too. More work and cost goes into them than the normal caps. A pack of 30 will be £xx.xx. I'm not really 100% sure if I'm comfortable selling them to the public at all - even behind closed doors. At one tab it was too much for me and I had to stop. I'd be horrified if anyone could handle 2 or more.

I understand the above and wasnt calling you a rip off....

Are you willing to send me a sample of 5 x 400mg if happy ill order?

It's the same powder prepared in a different way. All DNP is DNP. But you can heat it to remove moisture content to make it more potent. It has downsides, not least that it becomes explosive so you need to use something to stabilise it. That's how hacks created his magic.

Tbh mate - I'm really sorry you didn't like the DNP. I've used the 200mg tabs. And whilst not hacks I didn't find them too bad. I know the dosing etc... And at 2 tabs a day I felt it. It was never designed to put people on there arse. It was designed that one tab a day allowed people to lose weight with little or no sides. The 100mg tabs were for women to feel the same.

Is it different powder to your current tabs? Or is it the same powder just twice the quantity? Without wanting to offend, 200mg of your current powder seems crap.
Price on this new 400mg stuff?

It's basically 400mg. That's a proper 400mg. It was made for someone who is competing in the british finals. It's not a joke and there is a reason it will never go on the site. I wouldn't go above 1 tab a day on it and I've used it. I basically made it as a favour for someone who i know who is a friend. And now I'm offering it to certain people. I don't think there is a person on the planet who is not mentally ill who would go above 2 tabs ever.

Ive ran DNP for the last 4 years and have run over 10 cycles, ive used BRL, D hacks, Yours and also Dr Muscle......... Im pretty clued up on the stuff. Im not some kid who has read about DNP on the web and decided to run it without education. I cant send back to you, im not chasing for a refund as ive had and will be using the product. I have just started my second pack and this will run out next weekend. I need another 2 weeks worth so am currently sourcing alternatives. Tell me about this stronger version.

If they had been seriously underdosed I'd refund you. I'm really not out to rip anyone off mate. It's not my style. I needed some to test to make sure, and know what's going on. If you send them back and they are not right I'll happily refund or replace.

DNP is a hard one. I know (D hacks) and he is a great guy. But 250mg on the pack doesn't mean 250mg in the tab. He made his name on being the number one DNP guy. But if you overdose them you run the risk of someone hurting themselves. I am actually planning on bringing out a stronger version - as I've been making it for someone who is competing. But it won't go on the website. It's more of a in the know thing.

Afternoon,
Just to keep you in the loop, ive decided that these DNP arent bunk, I think they are just underdosed. Ive been on 600mg for 5 days now and im sweating a bit more. These at 600mg show 50% of the sides that I recieved when I ran D hacks DNP @ 250mg. So must be underdosed

I wont be sending my spare pack back as its no long spare, im using 3 caps a day so a packet is about a weeks supply.

All the best
Thanks

Up to 4 days, but probably 2. I'll go for the simplest form. Get someone i trust to run them for 4 days. It's weird as I'm actually using the same batch as you. And I'm sweating writing this. So I'll probably run them and work it out. If they are wrong it will be fixed.

Can you send to:

Address Hidden obviously......

I'll get back to you within a couple of days in reality.

Regards

Can do it today if you provide an addy to send too,

How long will testing take?

Thanks

Your DNP came from a different batch. And I'm currently testing that batch you might be referring too. How long have you ran it for? Can you send it to an address if I give it to you and I'll get it tested.

Just checked. And realised you ordered two packs. If you can send one back I'll test it and then replace them both if there are any problems. Please let me know asap when you can return the pack.

Hello,

Ive taken delivery of DNP last week and have ran it for a few days at
400mg. No sides were present, i increased the dose to 600mg and its
barely noticable.

Is there a bad batch of DNP produced by TM? if so can you check whether
my DNP was part of the batch?

Cheers


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

sammym said:


> Without quoting all that @Madoxx how about the part where you go: "Their DNP is bunk" here and saying: "these DNP arent bunk". Above via email.
> 
> You see where I'm from saying completely opposite things is called lying.


 Haha, so thats why im a compulsive liar? Because I told him his stuff wasnt bunk just very under dosed. Yet in a thread I said not to buy his dnp as its bunk and not dosed correctly. You clutching at straws if that makes me a compulsive liar. I think anyone who reads the above emails will agree that I havent been untruthful, nor have I been trying to scam him out of cheap gear as you previously mentioned.

There was no appology email, I emailed him asking if he wanted to discuss things privately with me rather than him posting on his website about me, and then me posting on here about him. Would of been the mature response. He didnt reply.

Anyhow, im happy to delete every comment in this thread. A truce if you wish, you dont make snide comments about me in other threads then we can put this to bed. If we arent careful we will both serve a ban. Public arguing is not ideal.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

All emails are now being ignored by TM now


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

just to chime in, ordered some TM DNP as current source seems underdosed. So will post bout effectiveness some time next week. run 3 cycles (6 weeks at a time) previously.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Someone said TM are releasing better DNP can anyone confirm?

I bought a batch of TM DNP after using hacks and many other brands. I am 100% the TM is underdosed. I can confirm I have tried *TWO* batches. It's all bunk. This is dangerous as you'll get kids saying 'i don't feel nofink' and they'll ramp up the dose to crazy amounts, get a new batch, do the same amount and die by popping 2000mg of DNP. I've mentioned this to TM. He knows they are underdosed. If you're getting emails of him saying he's surprised, you're the first customer that's saying this, etc. then he's ripping everybody off. I also got a mail that he is trying them and they are fine... How can you expect this won't come out in the public is beyond me.

The only way out of this is for TM to publically state on the site the DNP was underdosed, apologise and do a new batch at a good price to save their brand. It's a new lab so they live or die by their name. Most labs overdose and then when they get a good name, skimp on costs. TM are in the red from the start with such shitty products. I hope TM are reading this. I'm offering advice to help a company out as DNP is hard to come by these days. It's a shame, TM could have been the new hacks.

Subbed to this thread - I see everybody else notices the same. As I've said, i've tried lots of DNP before and this is underdosed or barely even DNP. It could even be bleach and food colouring due to the minimal sides. I am super sensitive to DNP and this is dangerous stuff due to the unknown varying dose of each batch. *Do not OD or ramp up your dose - each pill could be different!*


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

musio said:


> Someone said TM are releasing better DNP can anyone confirm?
> 
> I bought a batch of TM DNP after using hacks and many other brands. I am 100% the TM is underdosed. I can confirm I have tried *TWO* batches. It's all bunk. This is dangerous as you'll get kids saying 'i don't feel nofink' and they'll ramp up the dose to crazy amounts, get a new batch, do the same amount and die by popping 2000mg of DNP. I've mentioned this to TM. He knows they are underdosed. If you're getting emails of him saying he's surprised, you're the first customer that's saying this, etc. then he's ripping everybody off. I also got a mail that he is trying them and they are fine... How can you expect this won't come out in the public is beyond me.
> 
> ...


 110% in agreement with you dude. For the sake of the forum can you post up the emails (excluding your name and personal info). If bad DNP is known by the lab they should own it and admit it. I'm honestly shocked that he would admit it was under dosed and do nothing about Publicly shame them with the emails. For the sake of transparency I emailed him and asked about this. The lab said they ran some tabs themselves and got hot. Now it's quite obvious they have a stronger product as they didn't think the old stuff was good enough. But to publicly state they know this is wrong. So please for the sake of others post the emails up.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

My bad phrasing sammym; I am more so stating that I am sure he knows due to all the information I'm reading here that happened as a duplicate with me too (same emails to say they are ok, he's tried them too, the strength compared to other DNP labs) etc.

I agree, to release a stronger product is a sign that the old one wasn't good enough. I also agree with what you said in another thread - it would be good to support TM. As I said, they could be the next hacks. They have a good range and are doing DNP, they have been responsive and it's good uk business! I hope they sort this out but the first step is for TM to admit the dosing wasn't right as we know it, people talk. DNP is a dangerous drug due to the mis-dosing, and I don't want to read about people miscalculating what they take and fu**ing themselves up due to underdosed caps.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

musio said:


> My bad phrasing sammym; I am more so stating that I am sure he knows due to all the information I'm reading here that happened as a duplicate with me too (same emails to say they are ok, he's tried them too, the strength compared to other DNP labs) etc.
> 
> I agree, to release a stronger product is a sign that the old one wasn't good enough. I also agree with what you said in another thread - it would be good to support TM. As I said, they could be the next hacks. They have a good range and are doing DNP, they have been responsive and it's good uk business! I hope they sort this out but the first step is for TM to admit the dosing wasn't right as we know it, people talk. DNP is a dangerous drug due to the mis-dosing, and I don't want to read about people miscalculating what they take and fu**ing themselves up due to underdosed caps.


 I started to think i was going mad or was the first man to build a tollorance to DNP ha

Their Test E seems to be working though!

Ste


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

steve89 said:


> I started to think i was going mad or was the first man to build a tollorance to DNP ha
> 
> Their Test E seems to be working though!
> 
> Ste


 Hmm, you're braver than mate. If you know a lab is producing a bad batch of dnp, then you can't be sure it's even Test your taking. Could be anything in there 'working'.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If people looked further a field dnp is dirt cheap and everywhere


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> If people looked further a field dnp is dirt cheap and everywhere


 Three pages later and someone has the common sense to put an end to all this TM bickering :lol:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ok ill put this to rest.... the new batch is good. It is more inline with DNP before sources started fu**ing about with it.

Running 2 x 250mg, one in morning one in evening... 3rd day i was sweating my tits off like on the old 1stop and Dhacks stuff. From years ago.

I was previously running 4x250mg (yes 1g supposedly haha) of another source just to get a decent sweat on... not sure what they were cut with but the stomach cramps they gave were unreal for an hour after taking them. Over a week in on them I had only dropped about 6lb....

Just 3 days of the new Taylor Made batch and its is exactly how I used to feel off 3 x 125mg yellow magic. No cramps just instant weight drop and sweats and this was only after 3 days so levels had not peaked yet.

Take from that what you will.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> If people looked further a field dnp is dirt cheap and everywhere


 If people could be arsed capping it themselves you can get kg of the stuff for pence! I cant be arse though haha... my gaff would end up with fu**ing yellow dye everywhere!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

For comparison, my new DNP arrived, instantly started sweating and now have to change towels in middle of night due to soaking them.

The brand is unbranded, its capped by my source so cannot share. Not cheap but was cheaper than running TM, heres a pic, both caps are same dose. My new brand on the left and TM on the right, clearly one powder is a lot more potent.

Still unimpressed about being called a liar on his homepage of his site when its clear now that with the recent posts many other users experienced the same issues with their DNP as which I did.

On the bright side, its good to know that his new DNP is a lot better and that hes also offering a free exchange for anyone who bought poor DNP off him - This wont affect me as im banned from buying off him :thumb

View attachment IMG_1472.JPG


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> If people could be arsed capping it themselves you can get kg of the stuff for pence! I cant be arse though haha... my gaff would end up with fu**ing yellow dye everywhere!


 Ukm group buy haha


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> For comparison, my new DNP arrived, instantly started sweating and now have to change towels in middle of night due to soaking them.
> 
> The brand is unbranded, its capped by my source so cannot share. Not cheap but was cheaper than running TM, heres a pic, both caps are same dose. My new brand on the left and TM on the right, clearly one powder is a lot more potent.
> 
> ...


 Push the bigger caps together!

They are the same thing. Irish bloke you got them from? He buys em wholesale from TM!

Placebo.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sammym said:


> Push the bigger caps together!
> 
> They are the same thing. Irish bloke you got them from? He buys em wholesale from TM!
> 
> Placebo.


 You serious? The same?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Mildo said:


> If you can get your hands on Crystilized DNP, in yellow caps, strong as Jeff Capes


 got greystone 250mg crystal caps, strong as, also got olympia labs abracadabra 125mg , same as yellow magic , strong

(please no messages asking where to get dnp from, i have had these above products over 6 months and supplier has run out)


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

sammym said:


> Push the bigger caps together!
> 
> They are the same thing. Irish bloke you got them from? He buys em wholesale from TM!
> 
> Placebo.


 You seem to know a lot about this TM bloke, you even know who he sells too!

One is twice the size in both diameter and length, nothing to do with placebo. Clearly the diff size caps shows that the old batch of TM dnp needs more powder to try and achieve the same goal . My guess is that hes using cheaper dnp salt raw materials and has changed to a better source, hence the much better reviews.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

is TM DNP crystal or powder?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

barksie said:


> got greystone 250mg crystal caps, strong as, also got olympia labs abracadabra 125mg , same as yellow magic , strong
> 
> (please no messages asking where to get dnp from, i have had these above products over 6 months and supplier has run out)


 I've got the grey stone and also some crystal heat. Both on par with dhacks. But again old stock.

i don't understand why anyone would underdose or overdose dnp. Just bloody label it and dose it as that. Sell 125s and 250s and be done with it.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

i can confirm that this s**t is GTG! quick question though guys the source is down and I heard that there was a drugs bust off somebody? I ordered some more dnp on 16th has anyone received there orders? what's going on with them? finally found a good source for dnp and looks like they have been shut down fml.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Such an interesting thread *emoji cry face*


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

So was gonna post progress earlier but had some family stuff. So been taking the new "very strong" TM 2x250. Didn't feel much heat on the first day. 5 days in and they seem to be doing the job. I've had to drop to one over the last couple of days cause of the fu**ing heat lol. Seemed to have dropped 7-8 pounds so far so seems gtg.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have just got a new source. Can have them made to order, going for 300mg!

Cant wait to get cracking with them


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Very very weak

took me about a week at 600mg to feel any real heat, shame


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Rigger2504 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi

orderd from tm about 10 days ago, he got back to me today's and said they're no longer doing Dnp and offered a refund. Does anyone have another sourse? I've found one but don't know if it's legit

thanks


----------



## Suzuka (Jun 29, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Anybody running the Taylor Made DNP?
> 
> ...


 I started this week with the Taylor Made DNP.

I will keep you informed.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been running 9 days now. 6kg drop from start weight, day and night of a difference between this and the non branded 200mg caps I got earlier in the year elsewhere (which I ran as high as 600mg) so happy to carry on with a tab a day for 14 days then reassess. I have before pics and already can see the difference. Very chuffed.

Breathing seems more laboured on these and I'm doing sscv, however heart rate isn't high. For example walking at 5kph hrs is under 100bom, but difficult to catch my breath. All other sides such as sweats, insomnia, yellow piss are present yet manageable.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Rigger2504 said:


> Hi
> 
> orderd from tm about 10 days ago, he got back to me today's and said they're no longer doing Dnp and offered a refund. Does anyone have another sourse? I've found one called steriods4u but don't know if it's legit
> 
> thanks


 I must've just got mines in time.

They work. Very well


----------



## Suzuka (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been running 6 days now. The weather is much warmer than normal at this time. It´s hard, It is impossible to take it and make social life.

Very much sweat, some lethargy and 8 lb less.

It is less strong than a very famous that his name began with D++++, but it works.


----------



## bane21 (Nov 16, 2016)

i recently used TM dnp n couldnt last longer than 7 days, it was intense s**t!!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

bane21 said:


> i recently used TM dnp n couldnt last longer than 7 days, it was intense s**t!!


 2 posts eh


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Suzuka said:


> I've been running 6 days now. The weather is much warmer than normal at this time. It´s hard, It is impossible to take it and make social life.
> 
> Very much sweat, some lethargy and 8 lb less.
> 
> It is less strong than a very famous that his name began with D++++, but it works.


 What daily dose?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't have an in depth knowledge of how dnp works personally ( as may be made evident by my question) but does the temp of the environment your in have any bearing on the fat burning efficacy? im into infra red saunas and at other times cold thermogenesis. would either assist, be tolerable in the case of or lr sauna or not really help?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

gazzamongo said:


> Don't have an in depth knowledge of how dnp works personally ( as may be made evident by my question) but does the temp of the environment your in have any bearing on the fat burning efficacy? im into infra red saunas and at other times cold thermogenesis. would either assist, be tolerable in the case of or lr sauna or not really help?


 No the temp makes no difference. A sauna would be pretty uncomfortable on dnp


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

has anyone found a decent supplier for these yet, looking into getting some, been about 2 years since i last got some D-H**** stuff


----------



## Suzuka (Jun 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> What daily dose?


 Day 1 - 2 = 500 mg

Day 3 = 250 mg

Day 4 - 5 = 500 mg

Day 6 = 250 mg


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello. I realise that this is some crazy necromancy, but when I googled "Taylormade DNP review" a few days ago, this is the first thing that popped up, and I thought I'd add my opinion, for whatever it's worth.

I haven't been on gear or worked out for about a year, went from slim-muscular to skinny fat to just fat. I decided change that at the start of 2017, started lifting again, then decided to get back on in early March. I checked UKM for the latest rated stuff and decided to go with TM. Ordered a lot of stuff, including DNP, and when it arrived I googled the DNP (hadn't before I ordered, it was a last minute addition). I was a bit worried, seeing the mixed reviews, but I had some Drmuscle from years ago so I wasn't too gutted. Went through the DrM (those little red/yellow caps, if anyone remembers those) at 500 a day, then had a 1 week break, and started the TM DNP.

So while the DrM was never rated A+ back in the day, it was good enough for most, including me. I lost 13lbs in 10 days with minimal lifting but moderate-high amounts of cardio, then put on 3lbs in the week after discontinuing, so probably lost 10lbs fat in 10 days.

So far I've been on the TM for 6 days, and in my opinion it's a bit more potent than the old DrM stuff I used a few weeks ago, so I'm expecting to lost at least another 12lbs of fat in 12 days (lost 5 so far). In my opinion the DNP currently sold by TM (the 250 caps), is good stuff. I'm sweating my tits off, losing weight, falling asleep like a log at night (so fu**ing fatigued all the time), waking up in a lake of sweat and pissing some brown acrid stuff whenever I use the toilet. If anyone's still doubting TM DNP, well there's my experience of it. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

jwbs said:


> Hello. I realise that this is some crazy necromancy, but when I googled "Taylormade DNP review" a few days ago, this is the first thing that popped up, and I thought I'd add my opinion, for whatever it's worth.
> 
> I haven't been on gear or worked out for about a year, went from slim-muscular to skinny fat to just fat. I decided change that at the start of 2017, started lifting again, then decided to get back on in early March. I checked UKM for the latest rated stuff and decided to go with TM. Ordered a lot of stuff, including DNP, and when it arrived I googled the DNP (hadn't before I ordered, it was a last minute addition). I was a bit worried, seeing the mixed reviews, but I had some Drmuscle from years ago so I wasn't too gutted. Went through the DrM (those little red/yellow caps, if anyone remembers those) at 500 a day, then had a 1 week break, and started the TM DNP.
> 
> ...


 How long was delivery?


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> How long was delivery?


 Overnight I think. Ordered it on a Monday, it was at my parents' house on the wednesday so it was 48hrs max.

I stopped taking it after day 7, was using at the same dose as the DrMuscle as stated above (750 day 1 then 500 per day for 5 days) and that was too much, felt quite ill by day 7, threw up a bit. I'm having 2 weeks off then resuming at a more moderate dose, alternating 250 to 500 for 7-10 days (only got another 5lbs to lose but it's the very last stubborn bit that never wants to disappear even on intense deficit / heavy cardio).


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anybody ordered off tm this week ??

i ordered last wed week, paid and all by Thursday , havnt had contact from tm since Thursday saying they received. Was expecting delivery all week but nothing, usually only takes a day or so , checked website their and it's down ?!? No replays to emails either ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Enda said:


> Anybody ordered off tm this week ??
> 
> i ordered last wed week, paid and all by Thursday , havnt had contact from tm since Thursday saying they received. Was expecting delivery all week but nothing, usually only takes a day or so , checked website their and it's down ?!? No replays to emails either ?


 It will come mate, I understand you want your stuff but don't pester him. he seems to drag his feet when people start to email him asking where is it.

I guarantee it will turn up.

Website is getting updated.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Website only went to maintenance today, was live all week (I've been checking daily for a restock on stuff). Someone mentioned Operation Pangolin on the AAS board, hopefully not that.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Another AAS site I use is also down, Possibly just coincidence but I'm wondering if it's to do with this web threat thing?


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Another AAS site I use is also down, Possibly just coincidence but I'm wondering if it's to do with this web threat thing?


 Scheduled maintenance? I just checked a site that I used to use a few years ago last time I was buying gear (site is B.....A....) and it says down for maintenance also :/


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

St. Michael said:


> Scheduled maintenance? I just checked a site that I used to use a few years ago last time I was buying gear (site is B.....A....) and it says down for maintenance also :/


 Yeah same site bud.

These sites are hosted abroad so may have been pulled as a precaution.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Hope so. The big sites where they rate all the reselling sites are both up, and so is the Triumph seller that I've been considering buying from. Hopefully nothing bad happened to TM as they were spot on with the first couple of orders that I put through recently, and they also seem to be the only people doing legit DNP nowadays too, something that I'll probably be wanting at the end of my bulk!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Enda said:


> Anybody ordered off tm this week ??
> 
> i ordered last wed week, paid and all by Thursday , havnt had contact from tm since Thursday saying they received. Was expecting delivery all week but nothing, usually only takes a day or so , checked website their and it's down ?!? No replays to emails either ?


 Anything in the post today?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Anything in the post today?


 Don't get post at weekends here , be Monday at the earliest, fingers crossed, was a rather large ££ order


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Enda said:


> Don't get post at weekends here , be Monday at the earliest, fingers crossed, was a rather large ££ order


 Where's here?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin Ireland


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Probably just a bit slow arriving, my order placed Wednesday arrived today.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

RRSUK said:


> Probably just a bit slow arriving, my order placed Wednesday arrived today.


 Ah that's a relief ! Hopefully just slow post


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Post just got delivered and nothing, that's like 11 days since payment cleared and 2 emails....not looking good


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Wouldn't think it's a cut and run though? From what I understand TM is really popular here (Quality gear, extensive range, great prices and up until now solid service), so we'd be hearing multiple reports if everyone had been s**t on? Plus the fact that he's potentially coming back with TM or a new outfit based on the TM rep.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

@Sparkey

all good , parcel was just delivered ! That's a stress relief !


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

He get banned?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Latest batch , I took 1 tab at 11am, I am

definatley hotter and sweating sitting here in work @3pm and I only had 98%beef and veg at dinner at 1, no carbs.

Latest batch is g2g I recon !


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear god, 20mins into deadlifts sets of 8-10 and I'm soaked to the bone in sweat and I don't usually sweat much at all !

Strong stuff heat wise so far !


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

TM is back up.


----------

